# Moose, the handsome devil!



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Moose is getting so big! He is 15 weeks old now and i am happy to report he is starting to grow into the velcro name. He is much more cuddly than he was and actively looks for mom and dad while playing.

This handsome devil is quite the character, when he gets in trouble for chewing on a shoe, his dog sister or blanket instead of a toy, he pouts and goes to his kennel, like putting mom and dad on time out. He's a bit of a drama queen... but im in love with him!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

He has his Dad's good looks!! 

( That is kind of a joke, because Moose and Mr. Ferguson have the same sire... )


----------



## Hunter.IT (Nov 20, 2013)

Good looking boy, its funny you mentioned that he is a drama queen, guess is a vizsla thing! Hunter is the same, he has to make his opinion on everything and if he doesn't like something, oh dear lord hahha!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

He IS a handsome devil. Adorable! It's amazing, how I never tire of looking at photos of the beautiful Vizsla. 

Willie is a little "willful" sometimes, too. If I just want to rest a little, I might say, "Willie, go lay down on the couch." He'll pace around a little bit and then go lay down on the floor... not the couch. It's a compromise, and I guess it's his way of telling me he doesn't like the original request. I accept it, because it's not important. And after all, he can't talk, so it's his way of expressing himself. LOL.


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Thanks! I am glad you all know how it is... our little guy definitely has personality! 

@tknafox2 where are you located? Moose loves play dates!! As long as the dogs don't bark at him, he gets soo scared. We are working on that...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

We are in Rancho Palos Verdes, So. CA... How old is Moose now? 
We can meet up at a beach, or park.
We are working intently on bird hunting right now, and are out at the regional dog training facility in Chino hills twice a week.
It is taking a lot of work, but is delightful fun too!
Fergy is not a barker... and LOVES other dogs. It is something we constantly work on... his attraction to other dogs. Since he was a single pup, his only litter mate was a 9 mo. female pup at the breeders "Gracie" until just the week before we picked him up and he went to the" Red Dog Ranch" resort to be pup sat. There he had many moms, grandmas, and dad, even some young pups to keep him company... which led IMO to his love of other dogs.

It would be fun to meet up and let them run around... Look for a PM ;D


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Moose is 16 weeks old today!

We can easily meet at the park. Woohoo


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Very good looking young boy. 
Is it just the pics or is he really living up to his name?
He looks big? for 4 months


----------



## samkins (Apr 15, 2013)

Oh yea!! he is going to be a big healthy boy!!


----------

